# MSI motherboard name



## jhsmit (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a problem to get bios drivers for an MSI mainboard. I also do not have the "serial name" for the board. Info that I have: MSI N1996 MS 7275 Socket LGA 775 Intel duo quad core. Any help please. Trying to build a small PC for a friend.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could this be a OEM board out of a Fujitsu-Siemens?


----------



## jhsmit (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, it is a OEM from a Fijutsu Siemens.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For OEM boards it may be made by MSI but it's made for and supported by Fijutsu Siemens to their specs so you'll have to get any Bios updates from Fijutsu.


----------



## jhsmit (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help so far. I think that the bios is from AMI v3.13. The actual problem I,m having, is that the computer does'nt want to switch on. There is a new power supply and I can hear it comming on, but the screen does'nt come on to boot up in bios. A friend told me he thinks the bios is corrupted. I took all the components out of a old case and assembled it into a new case. Why is it not booting up.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is the power supply the correct wattage or better for the system?

is the power supply connected properly.

A corrupted BIOS is extremly rare unless a bios flash went wrong which you would know about it because it would have told the bios flash has gone wrong so I very much doubt this is the issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull it out of the new case and set it up on the "bench" to ensue you don't have a issue with the board shorting on the case tray follow the steps here don't skip any> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------

